# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Gewichtstoename door de pil? - Artikel

## Agnes574

*Maakt de pil dik?* 

Heel wat vrouwen zijn ervan overtuigd dat orale contraceptie, of de pil, tot een toename van het gewicht leidt. Wat is ervan aan? Maakt de pil echt dik? 


*Neen, de pil maakt niet dik!*

De oestroprogestatievecontraceptie of de pil is de meest gebruikte vorm van anticonceptie in België.

Uit een synthese van alle studies die over dit onderwerp zijn verschenen, blijkt dat de huidige types pil met lage dosissen oestrogenen geen gewichtstoename veroorzaken. Er bestaat geen enkel verschil tussen de veranderingen van gewicht bij vrouwen die wel de pil nemen en vrouwen die de pil niet nemen. Sommige studies hebben zelfs de gewichtstoename vergeleken bij vrouwen die een placebo kregen en andere die de pil namen. Ook daar was de gewichtstoename vergelijkbaar, ongeacht of de vrouwen een oestroprogestatieve pil of een placebo hadden gekregen.

De pil maakt dus niet dikker, en dat geldt voor elk type pil (soort hormonen, dosis) die men neemt en ook als die met onderbreking (pauze van 7 dagen) genomen wordt of verschillende maanden achtereen zonder onderbreking. 


*Waarom komen sommige vrouwen die de pil nemen dan bij?* 

Sommige vrouwen komen op het moment dat ze met anticonceptie beginnen toch een beetje bij. Dat zou het geval zijn met 30 tot 35% van de jonge vrouwen tussen 16 en 25. In deze leeftijdsgroep werd een gewichtstoename vastgesteld van gemiddeld 0,5 tot 2 kg. 

Er is wel een maar... Deze gewichtstoename heeft namelijk niets te maken met de pil. Ze is toe te schrijven aan het ronder worden van de lichaamsvormen aan het eind van de vrouwelijke puberteit. Het bewijs: vrouwen die een beetje zijn bijgekomen tijdens het nemen van een anticonceptivum vinden op het moment dat ze ermee stoppen hun oorspronkelijke gewicht niet terug. 

Slotsom: de pil leidt niet tot een toename van gewicht. Deze misvatting moet dringend worden rechtgezet, want "de gewichtstoename is een belangrijke oorzaak van verkeerd gebruik van anticontraceptiva waardoor deze anticonceptiva hun doel niet bereiken". De angst om bij te komen zet jonge vrouwen er namelijk soms toe aan om te stoppen met anticonceptie of ze vergeten de pil gemakkelijker omdat ze er bedenkingen bij hebben.

----------

